# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل میشه دو نوبت انجام داد؟

## NeGin12321

سلام آیا ترمیم میشه دو نوبت انجام داد ؟
مدرسه بزرگسالان رفتم گفتن که این بخشنامه نیومده 
اما تو سایت یه نفر گفته بود برای من این کار کردن

----------


## ehsan7777777

*واسه من هم سواله ... 

من به آموزش و پروش شهرمون که مراجعه کردم بهم گفتن که نمیشه .. !!! 

کلا تو باغ نبودن ... !!! حتی بهشون هم گفتم که چطور واسه تهرانی ها دارن این کار رو می کنن .... برگشت بهم گفت که ما باید برامون ابلاغیه بیاد که هنوز نیومده .... 

این هم از شانس منه ...!!!*

----------


## Mahdis79

> *واسه من هم سواله ... 
> 
> من به آموزش و پروش شهرمون که مراجعه کردم بهم گفتن که نمیشه .. !!! 
> 
> کلا تو باغ نبودن ... !!! حتی بهشون هم گفتم که چطور واسه تهرانی ها دارن این کار رو می کنن .... برگشت بهم گفت که ما باید برامون ابلاغیه بیاد که هنوز نیومده .... 
> 
> این هم از شانس منه ...!!!*


شما کی مراجعه کردید؟
منم شیرازم تا هفته پیش که مراجعه کردم گفتن ابلاغیه نیومده ولی این هفته نرفتم

----------


## Nargesamiri

> شما کی مراجعه کردید؟
> منم شیرازم تا هفته پیش که مراجعه کردم گفتن ابلاغیه نیومده ولی این هفته نرفتم


منم شيرازم
رفتم اموزش پرورش گفتن كه ميشه
تازه رفتم اداره اموزش پرورش كل

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Nargesamiri


منم شيرازم
رفتم اموزش پرورش گفتن كه ميشه
تازه رفتم اداره اموزش پرورش كل


منم شیرازم اما پرسیدم گفتن ابلاغ نشده صبر کنید*

----------


## Nargesamiri

> *
> 
> منم شیرازم اما پرسیدم گفتن ابلاغ نشده صبر کنید*


والا من ١ماه پيش رفتم
واسه ديپلم مجددم گفتن ميتوني نصفش دي نصفش خرداد امتحان بدي :Yahoo (113):

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Nargesamiri


والا من ١ماه پيش رفتم
واسه ديپلم مجددم گفتن ميتوني نصفش دي نصفش خرداد امتحان بدي


اوایل میگفتن میشه الان مدام حرف عوض میکنن*

----------


## Gord_Afarid

> *
> 
> اوایل میگفتن میشه الان مدام حرف عوض میکنن*


سلوم بر تو 
خوفی خوشی.
امروز مدیر مدرسه بزرگسالانی که ثبت نام کردم برا ترمیم ، زنگ زد گفت بخشنامه اومده میشه تقسیم کرد یه سری رو دی داد بقیه هم خرداد.. گفت اگه میخای تقسیم کنی شنبه بیا حذف و اضافه و اینا کن. ضمنا خبر یزیدی دیگه ای هم که داد ، گفت ترمیم برا هر درس از 25 شده 65 تومن. بیا بقیه شو بریز :/ انقد خوش خبر نباش لنتی ، اسیرت شدم /:/

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Gord_Afarid


سلوم بر تو 
خوفی خوشی.
امروز مدیر مدرسه بزرگسالانی که ثبت نام کردم برا ترمیم ، زنگ زد گفت بخشنامه اومده میشه تقسیم کرد یه سری رو دی داد بقیه هم خرداد.. گفت اگه میخای تقسیم کنی شنبه بیا حذف و اضافه و اینا کن. ضمنا خبر یزیدی دیگه ای هم که داد ، گفت ترمیم برا هر درس از 25 شده 65 تومن. بیا بقیه شو بریز :/ انقد خوش خبر نباش لنتی ، اسیرت شدم /:/


سلام گرد جان

عه؟...ولی خب من واسه دی نمیتونم برا خرداد میدم مثل دوازدهمی ها
چرااا؟ چخبره یهو زیادش کردن؟؟

 بخاطر اینکه این امکان رو دادن که بشه تقسیمش کرد رسما دارن ازمون باج میگیرن*

----------


## Gord_Afarid

> *
> 
> سلام گرد جان
> 
> عه؟...ولی خب من واسه دی نمیتونم برا خرداد میدم مثل دوازدهمی ها
> چرااا؟ چخبره یهو زیادش کردن؟؟
> 
>  بخاطر اینکه این امکان رو دادن که بشه تقسیمش کرد رسما دارن ازمون باج میگیرن*


چمیدونم والا. کاش 10 20 تومن حالا
هر درس 40 تومن رفته روش/:
رسما بچه های مردمو دارن کباب میکنن. چخبره اخه. اون از کتاب کارا اون از پول خود کنکور که زیاد کردن اینم از ترمیم. والا کارد بزنی دیگه از بدبختا خون نمیاد ، آب پرتغال میزنه بیرون از ناراحتی و اصبانیت .//
به عمرم نکبت تر از کنکور و دم و دستگاهش ندیدم.

----------


## ehsan7777777

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdis79


شما کی مراجعه کردید؟
منم شیرازم تا هفته پیش که مراجعه کردم گفتن ابلاغیه نیومده ولی این هفته نرفتم


من چند وقت قبل رفتم ، جدیدا شاید براشون ابلاغیه اومده باشه و قبول کنن .... !!!*

----------


## ehsan7777777

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Nargesamiri


منم شيرازم
رفتم اموزش پرورش گفتن كه ميشه
تازه رفتم اداره اموزش پرورش كل


سلام عرض شد ... 

شما احتمالا میخوای دیپلم مجدد بگیری .... اون چیزی که منظور من بود واسه ترمیم هست .... 

واسه دیپلم مجددی که منظور شما هست ، شما میتونی اصلا توی سه نوبت یا چهار نوبت یا هر تعداد نوبتی که دوست داشته باشی این کار رو انجام بدی ...!!! 

طرف هست که مثلا سی سالشه و تازه می خواددیپلم بگیره و داخل هر دوره یکی دو تا درس رو میاد و امتحان می ده .... این با ترمیم فرق می کنه .... 

ولی شاید جدیدا واسه ترمیم هم امکان تقسیم دروس رو گذاشته باشن ولی به من گفتن که نمیشه  و ابلاغیه نیومده ... !!! 

بهر صورت اگر رفتین جایی و بهتون گفتن واسه ترمیم هم این امکان وجود داره دیگه این دست و اون دست نکنین .... چون خیلی به نفعه که بعضی از دروس مخصوصا عمومی ها رو دیماه ما و باقی رو بذارین واسه خرداد ماه ... !!

ولی نمیدونم دیگه هنوزم امکان ثبت نام ترمیم باشه یا خیر .... گمونم یکی از بچه ها گفت که تا پانزدهم آذر ماه مثل اینکه فرصت ثبت ام ترمیم بوده ... !!!!

موفق باشین*

----------


## ehsan7777777

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Gord_Afarid


سلوم بر تو 
خوفی خوشی.
امروز مدیر مدرسه بزرگسالانی که ثبت نام کردم برا ترمیم ، زنگ زد گفت بخشنامه اومده میشه تقسیم کرد یه سری رو دی داد بقیه هم خرداد.. گفت اگه میخای تقسیم کنی شنبه بیا حذف و اضافه و اینا کن. ضمنا خبر یزیدی دیگه ای هم که داد ، گفت ترمیم برا هر درس از 25 شده 65 تومن. بیا بقیه شو بریز :/ انقد خوش خبر نباش لنتی ، اسیرت شدم /:/


سلام عرض شد ... 

میتونم بپرسم که شما کدوم شهرین ؟؟؟ شیرازین احتمالا ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## Gord_Afarid

> *
> 
> سلام عرض شد ... 
> 
> میتونم بپرسم که شما کدوم شهرین ؟؟؟ شیرازین احتمالا ؟؟؟؟*


*
سلام طول شد.
اگه سلام من رو در سلام شما ضرب کنیم ، مساحت سلام بدست میاد. 
چون مال من طولی بود برای شما عرضی* :Yahoo (16): 

*نه شیراز نیستم. مشهدم تقریبا. شهرستان فوق العاده نزدیک به مشهد
*

----------


## Amir Afshar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Gord_Afarid



سلام طول شد.
اگه سلام من رو در سلام شما ضرب کنیم ، مساحت سلام بدست میاد. 
چون مال من طولی بود برای شما عرضی

نه شیراز نیستم. مشهدم تقریبا. شهرستان فوق العاده نزدیک به مشهد



*

----------


## Gord_Afarid

> *
> 
> فایل پیوست 102848*

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Gord_Afarid



سلام طول شد.
اگه سلام من رو در سلام شما ضرب کنیم ، مساحت سلام بدست میاد. 
چون مال من طولی بود برای شما عرضی

نه شیراز نیستم. مشهدم تقریبا. شهرستان فوق العاده نزدیک به مشهد



الان وسط ترمیم مساحت کجا بود*

----------


## Mahdis79

بچه ها بلاخره بخشنامه اومده یا نه؟
من الان باز زنگ زدم به مدرسه گفتن بخشنامه نیومد 
چرا بعضیاتون میگید بخشنامه اومده؟
برای ترمیم نمره میگم
نه دیپلم مجدد!!

----------


## Mahdis79

> *
> 
> من چند وقت قبل رفتم ، جدیدا شاید براشون ابلاغیه اومده باشه و قبول کنن .... !!!*


شما دیگه نرفتی اموزش و پرورش؟
من الان‌باز زنگ زدم به مدرسه گفتن بخشنامه نیومد!
کاش صبح رفته بودم اموزش پرورش حس میکنم مدرسه الکی میگه :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mahdis79

> *
> 
> منم شیرازم اما پرسیدم گفتن ابلاغ نشده صبر کنید*


شما دیگه نرفتی اموزش پرورش بپرسی؟

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdis79


شما دیگه نرفتی اموزش پرورش بپرسی؟


سلام

نه فعلا

اما خب این مال ابان ماه بود*

----------


## Dillon

هنوز بخشنامه نیومده!

----------


## Mahdi.JCH

> بچه ها بلاخره بخشنامه اومده یا نه؟
> من الان باز زنگ زدم به مدرسه گفتن بخشنامه نیومد 
> چرا بعضیاتون میگید بخشنامه اومده؟
> برای ترمیم نمره میگم
> نه دیپلم مجدد!!


چقد مدرسه رو مخی داری برو بگو اصن میخوام نصف درسارو حذف کنم
من ۲ ۳ هفته پیش رفتم ۲ تا درسو حذف کردم گفت زنگ زدم از مسئول امتحانات پرسیدم گفته میشه بخشنامه هم ک دیدم ۲ ۳ روز پیش اومد توش نوشته بود که میشه توی دو نوبت امتحان داد ولی هر درس یکبار 
نمیدونم ولی بنظرم برو اون درسایی ک نمیخوای حذف کن چون این بخشنامه و اینکه میشه صددرصده 
اگ نکنی نمره بد بگیری خیلی بنظرم برات سنگین تموم میشه

----------


## Mahdis79

> چقد مدرسه رو مخی داری برو بگو اصن میخوام نصف درسارو حذف کنم
> من ۲ ۳ هفته پیش رفتم ۲ تا درسو حذف کردم گفت زنگ زدم از مسئول امتحانات پرسیدم گفته میشه بخشنامه هم ک دیدم ۲ ۳ روز پیش اومد توش نوشته بود که میشه توی دو نوبت امتحان داد ولی هر درس یکبار 
> نمیدونم ولی بنظرم برو اون درسایی ک نمیخوای حذف کن چون این بخشنامه و اینکه میشه صددرصده 
> اگ نکنی نمره بد بگیری خیلی بنظرم برات سنگین تموم میشه


اصلا این مدرسع ثبت نام من تکمیل نکرد!
یعنی من تا الان اصلا ثبت نام نکردم
الان تو گوگل متن بخشنامه هست
ولی میگن نیومده!
چجوری همچین چیزی امکان داره گیج شدم
شما یعنی میگی ریسک کنم و چندتا درسی که میخوام رو ثبت نام کنم؟
من نمیتونم همه رو خرداد امتحان بدم خیلی شرایطم خاصه چون دانشجو هستم

----------


## Mahdis79

> هنوز بخشنامه نیومده!


شما رفتی اموزش پرورش؟
کدوم شهری؟

----------


## felfel rize

سلام
من الان اینو دیدم

فردا خودمم زنگ میزنم میپرسم امیدوارم درست باشه و یه بار بزرگ از رو دوش من و خیلی از بچه ها که همه رو دی ثبت نام کردیم برداشته بشه :Y (484):

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

> اصلا این مدرسع ثبت نام من تکمیل نکرد!
> یعنی من تا الان اصلا ثبت نام نکردم
> الان تو گوگل متن بخشنامه هست
> ولی میگن نیومده!
> چجوری همچین چیزی امکان داره گیج شدم
> شما یعنی میگی ریسک کنم و چندتا درسی که میخوام رو ثبت نام کنم؟
> من نمیتونم همه رو خرداد امتحان بدم خیلی شرایطم خاصه چون دانشجو هستم


چه ریسکی ! میگم من از دو هفته پیش رفتم شیمی و زیست و حذف کردم خیالت راحت باشه چون صدبار به مدرسه زنگ میزدم میگفت نمیشه آخرین دفعه زنگ زدم گفت از مسئول امتحانات نظری ک مصاحبه میکنه گفت زنگ زدم از اون پرسیدم گفت میشه بعدش حذف کردم نگران بودم ولی باز تا چند روز پیش متن بخشنامه رو خوندم دیدم خیلی واضح نوشته
اصن نمیشه همرو تا دی رسوند ولی اگ خرداد میخوای بدی میشه راحت

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

> اصلا این مدرسع ثبت نام من تکمیل نکرد!
> یعنی من تا الان اصلا ثبت نام نکردم
> الان تو گوگل متن بخشنامه هست
> ولی میگن نیومده!
> چجوری همچین چیزی امکان داره گیج شدم
> شما یعنی میگی ریسک کنم و چندتا درسی که میخوام رو ثبت نام کنم؟
> من نمیتونم همه رو خرداد امتحان بدم خیلی شرایطم خاصه چون دانشجو هستم


اگ خرداد میخوای بدی ولی میتونی برسونی
فارسی هر هفته یه درس بخونی میرسی
عربی واقعا ۲ روز بیشتر نمیخواد
دینی کلا ۱۰ تا درسه اصن بگو ۱۰ هفته
زبان هم فقط لغته دیگ تا میتونی لغت بخون متن کتاب هم بخون کامل
سلامت و هویت ک هیچی
ریاضی و فیزیک و شیمی و زیست ک واس کنکور میخونی دیگ
اگ میتونی همون خرداد بده

----------


## Mahdi.JCHH

بچه ها خبر دسته اول دارم
رفتم مدرسه تا دینی رو هم بذارم برای خرداد ولی گفت مثه اینکه نیومده بخشنامه
گفتم چطور به من گفتی میشه گفت منم شنیده بودم ولی هنوز رو کاغذ نیومده اگ میتونی برو آموزش پرورش منطقه ببین چ خبره
رفتم آموزش پرورش گفت بخشنامه اومده ولی هم پره اشکاله هم امضای مدیر کل نیست
گفت دیروز به من گفتن بخشنامه تا عصر ارسال میشه اما امروز از صبح کارتابلم بازه هیچی نیومده
اینم گفت اگ مثلا ثبت نام نکرده باشی یا یسری درسا ثبت نام کرده باشی میتونی بعده اومدن بخشنامه ویرایشش کنی 
جالب هم اینه به من میگه برو آموزش پرورش کل ببین چیشد  :Yahoo (21): 
من خودم همرو حدف میکنم الان میذارم واس خرداد اگ بخشنامه اومد درسایی ک میخوام اضافه میکنم اگ نیومد هم خرداد میدم دیگ

----------


## ehsan7777777

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mahdis79


شما دیگه نرفتی اموزش و پرورش؟
من الان‌باز زنگ زدم به مدرسه گفتن بخشنامه نیومد!
کاش صبح رفته بودم اموزش پرورش حس میکنم مدرسه الکی میگه


سلام ... مثل اینکه بخشنامه این دفعه ، گوش شیطون کر واقعا اومده ... 

ولی چه فایده که چون منی اصلا ثبت نام نکرده بودم که حالا بخوام واسه ترمیم حذف و اضافه کنم .... 

مطابق معمول همه کاراشونو دیر انجام می دن .... 

کسی می دونه که هنوزم میشه ثبت نام کرد یا نه ؟؟؟*

----------


## Amir Afshar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ehsan7777777




سلام ... مثل اینکه بخشنامه این دفعه ، گوش شیطون کر واقعا اومده ... 

ولی چه فایده که چون منی اصلا ثبت نام نکرده بودم که حالا بخوام واسه ترمیم حذف و اضافه کنم .... 

مطابق معمول همه کاراشونو دیر انجام می دن .... 

کسی می دونه که هنوزم میشه ثبت نام کرد یا نه ؟؟؟


دورد خدایان برتو احسان جان
بله میشه یکی از دوستان بنده دیروز رفت نصف درساشو ثبت نام کرد
احتمالا تا چهارشنبه وقت هست*

----------


## ehsan7777777

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amir Afshar




دورد خدایان برتو احسان جان
بله میشه یکی از دوستان بنده دیروز رفت نصف درساشو ثبت نام کرد
احتمالا تا چهارشنبه وقت هست


سلام ... 

اطلاع موثق داری که تا چهارشنبه انجام میدن ؟؟؟!!!

نرم یهویی سنگ روی یخ بشم ؟؟!!!*

----------


## ehsan7777777

*سلام به همگی .... 

امروز ظهری زنگ زدم ، گفت مثل اینکه هنوز میشه واسه ترمیم ثبت نام کرد .... 

دوستانی که میخوان میتونن همین امروز فردا واسه ثبت نام اقدام کنن ...*

----------


## TheChernobyl

> *سلام به همگی .... 
> 
> امروز ظهری زنگ زدم ، گفت مثل اینکه هنوز میشه واسه ترمیم ثبت نام کرد .... 
> 
> دوستانی که میخوان میتونن همین امروز فردا واسه ثبت نام اقدام کنن ...*


سلام داداش شامل نظام قدیما هم میشه؟
این بخشنامه کجاست من تازه فهمیدم اومده :Yahoo (21): 
اگه لینکو داری قربان دستت بفرست ببینم چ غلطی باید بکنم

----------


## Amir Afshar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط TheChernobyl


سلام داداش شامل نظام قدیما هم میشه؟
این بخشنامه کجاست من تازه فهمیدم اومده
اگه لینکو داری قربان دستت بفرست ببینم چ غلطی باید بکنم


سلام چرنوبیل جان شنیدم هنوز تشعشات هسته ایی داری
خب اگه منظور شما از نظام قدیم ، نظام سالی واحدیه(بعد 84) شما هیچ فرقی با دانش اموز نظام جدید نداری قانون و امتحان یکیه
اما چون شما دیگه دانش اموز نیستی یا باید کارت پایان خدمت داشته باشی یا گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل از دانشگاه و یا اینکه از نظام وظیفه نامه داشته باشی(خلاصه ثابت کنی که معافیت داری)
اینم لیست مدارک
*

----------


## ehsan7777777

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط TheChernobyl


سلام داداش شامل نظام قدیما هم میشه؟
این بخشنامه کجاست من تازه فهمیدم اومده
اگه لینکو داری قربان دستت بفرست ببینم چ غلطی باید بکنم


سلام داداش ... 

بله شامل نظام قدیمی ها هم میشه ... مصوبه رو بخونین متوجه می شین .... 

اینم لینک دستورالعمل اجرایی نحوه ایجاد سابقه تحصیلی و ترمیم نمره دروس نهایی دوره دوم متوسطه...........................>>>>>>>>>                 لینک دانلود دستورالعمل
منبع، سایت وزارت آموزش و پرورش


*

----------


## ehsan7777777

*سلام دوستان .... 

دیپلم بنده مربوط به نظام سالی واحدی هست (مربوط به قبل از 96) .... الآن با توجه به مصوبه جدید ترمیم ، رفتم و چنتا از دروس رو برای ترمیم انتخاب کردم ... چنتا سوال داشتم ازتون ... 

1-لیست دروس نهایی دوازدهم تجربی رو بررسی کردم ، دیدم که علاوه بر ریاضی 3 ، یه کتاب هم به اسم "ریاضی و آمار 3 " داخل لیست کتابا وجود داره ... آیا واسه  امتحان نهایی ریاضی 3 ، علاوه بر سوال از کتاب ریاضی 3 ، از کتاب آمار 3 هم سوال می یاد ؟؟؟

2-برای امتحان فارسی 3 ، از کتاب نگارش 3 هم سوال می یاد یا نه ؟؟؟

3-داخل مصوبه ی مربوط به ترمیم ، بر اساس تبصره 4 اون ، آیا اگر موقع امتحان ترمیم درسی آماده نبودیم ، میشه واقعا نرفت و گذاشتش واسه دوره ی بعد ؟؟؟ دوست دارم نظرتونو بدونم .... 

*

----------


## Malakitii

سلام ... روزتون بخیر ...
چند تا سوال دارم ، اگه کسی میدونه ممنون میشم منو راهنمایی کنه ...
ایا حتما باید تو شهری که دیپلم گرفتیم امتحان رو ثبت نام کنیم؟؟  تو شهر دیگه نمیشه ؟؟ اگه تو همون شهر دیپلم هم ثبت نام کنیم میشه تو شهر دیگه ای امتحانات رو داد ؟ چجوری ؟

----------


## serendipity21

راستی من اینجا دیذه بودم گفتن میری تطبیق بدی ازت ۱۵۰ تومن میگیرن 

ولی اموزش پرورش ۵۰ تومن گرفت

دقیقا ۲ تا اموزش پرورش رفتم هر دو ۵۰ 

ولی انگار شهرهای دیگخ گرونتر میگیرن!!

من تهرانم

----------


## serendipity21

یه کتاب ریاضی بیشتر نیس

اون امتحان نگارش هم امتحان داخلیه 
کسی که دیپلم مجدد میخواد بگیره امتحان میده تا دیپلم بگیره
کاری به نهایی نداره

----------


## serendipity21

یه کتاب ریاضی بیشتر نیس😐

اون امتحان نگارش هم امتحان داخلیه 
کسی که دیپلم مجدد میخواد بگیره امتحان میده تا دیپلم بگیره
کاری به نهایی نداره

----------


## TheChernobyl

> *
> 
> سلام چرنوبیل جان شنیدم هنوز تشعشات هسته ایی داری
> خب اگه منظور شما از نظام قدیم ، نظام سالی واحدیه(بعد 84) شما هیچ فرقی با دانش اموز نظام جدید نداری قانون و امتحان یکیه
> اما چون شما دیگه دانش اموز نیستی یا باید کارت پایان خدمت داشته باشی یا گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل از دانشگاه و یا اینکه از نظام وظیفه نامه داشته باشی(خلاصه ثابت کنی که معافیت داری)
> اینم لیست مدارک
> *


دمت گرم داداش آره من معافم
سعادته آشنایی نداشتم باهات ولی هرکی بهت گفته درست گفته :Yahoo (20): 
آخرین مدرکم برا 95 بود ک پیش دانشگاهی بودیم اولین کنکورمم همون 95 بود
شنبه میرم مدرسه بزرگسال ببینم چخبره 
قربان دستت

----------

